# Dream Aesthetic



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

What is your fashion sense? 

Or *dream* fashion sense, as most of us can't afford the things we truly want to decorate our meat with.

I am just curious because my dream aesthetic is somewhere between the grandma from the Addams family and a fairy/princess/unicorn/mermaid... Or as it's more notably called "pastel goth."

In real life I am much more of a true goth, but I love colors too, and have a few choice clothing items that are like mint green, purple, baby blue.

SO, what's your dream aesthetic? 

*Another great aesthetic is this dad aesthetic:*


----------



## Aestivate (May 17, 2015)

I'm really into casual clothing which sometimes includes a bit of vintage style. 
100% cotton blouses, denim jackets, casual cotton, wool or cashmere sweaters, slim jeans and (denim) sweatshirts for example.

Do you have any fricking idea how long it took me to find a good translation of these clothing terms from my native language to english? Fricking 15 minutes


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

I like big and loose articles of clothing like .. shawls, cardigans, etc.
I like the mori/natural aesthetic a lot


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

tie-dye, flowers, paisley..whatnot as for shirts and (maxi) dresses. whatever boho-hippie really.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Basically a good day for me is if people legitimately think I am a witch.

Now if only it was cold enough where I live to walk around in my full length velvet cape...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

my dream anesthetic is that I really want to wear more cute dresses,I only own one of them and it makes me sad because I really love dresses I use to hate them when I was a kid because "EWW GIRLY THINGS ARE LAME" LOL but now I love wearing really cute stuff uwu <3 seriously despite how I act I'm pretty girly when it comes to certain things 


my current style is knee high stockings  graphic t-shirts turtle necks. over sized hoodies shorts and pants, and when I'm home alone for a few days I just walk around in my bra with Pajama pants on lol, because f**k it I'm home alone I don't care​


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 17, 2015)

Sometimes I want to wear just a giant blanket that I can drown myself in, but apparently that's not appropriate.


----------



## Le Ham (May 17, 2015)

My fashion sense: graphic t-shirts, cheap vans, boot-cut jeans, and sweg cargo shorts I got from the men's section 

because I'm tired of women's clothing. Pockets are small and worthless, everything is skinny-this skinny-that, I don't like things that expose the sexy places which is pretty much everything, the sizes are irrational and hard to follow, asdfghjkl.

Like I wear clothes for practicality, modesty, and comfort, is that too much to ask? Can ladies pls have better clothing so I don't have to crossdress THANKS.


----------



## Aerohail (May 17, 2015)

My dream aesthetic mori or androgynous bordering on crossdessing (with heels occasionally). One style one week one style the next! Haha. 

I adore both styles so much. I think well cut boyish clothes look so good on girls and I'd love it to be part of my aesthetic as opposed to be just appreciative. 
But at the same time I love all the layering and colours of mori style. I go to forests several times a week for photography so it would be so dreamy to do so dressed in mori fashion. *dreamy sigh*

Edit: But at the same time. PJs. All the time. @w@


----------



## galacticity (May 17, 2015)

It changes frequently. Sometimes I want to be a mori forest fairy, sometimes a sweet lolita, sometimes a greaser or a gentleman in a suit. I want to try all sorts of things! ;u; I can't pick anything if I haven't tried it out and loved it. I need to find a style that makes me feel content wearing it.


----------



## Beardo (May 17, 2015)

Drag queen

so big hair, big heels, flashy makeup, dresses, corsets, fishnets, all that jazz.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2015)

My style fluctuates a lot but I love it. I love fashion and my coordinates generally fit various sub-styles of gyaru. When I first really got into the style around five years ago (versus simply admiring it) I followed it pretty religiously, but I've toned down my style a lot since then into something more maintainable for day-to-day wear. I do like to go all out though for special occasions or nights out. 

Fitted clothing is my love and I own a lot of items that are off-the-shoulder, halter neck, or just generally don't follow the typical 't-shirt' shape. I like layers (cardigans are a must), mini skirts/short dresses, shorts, and any pants/jeans I wear have a slim fit. In terms of colour I like white, black, pink (all shades), and pastel shades - especially lavender. 

Today I'm being lazy because I slept in until 2pm and have no where I need to be... so I'm sat here in a white Katy Perry _Prismatic_ tour t-shirt with a pair of pastel pink NewlyMe skinny-leg pants.


----------



## honeymoo (May 17, 2015)

90s ish but 2010s at the same time, fashionable but casual. I pretty much already have this aesthetic because I spend all my money on clothes and probably shouldn't.
Lots of big flannel shirts and denim shorts, worn out vans or converse basically my loves.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> snip



That's cool, I don't see gyaru much nowadays. I'm sure it fits you really nice ^_^

Anyways, in general my style is late 60s-early 70s in the range I can get it, I hardly use make-up though unless I go on a special occasion party or such.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 17, 2015)

I'm a guy and really find a lot of the guy clothe ugly. I like clothes for guys that's in between feminine and boyish? If that makes sense. I'm complicated when it comes to fashion.


----------



## Moddie (May 17, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm a guy and really find a lot of the guy clothe ugly. I like clothes for guys that's in between feminine and boyish? If that makes sense. I'm complicated when it comes to fashion.


I feel ya. At least it saves money I guess though, lol


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 17, 2015)

My two main aesthetics are:

Flowy and light-weight tunics and blouses with leggings or skinny jeans and boots (knee-high heeled types) or pumps. This is my more grown up or girly look, so if I am out with work friends or wanting to look more mature I wear these clothes.
Examples:
 Wishes Come True Tunic  (I have this one, one out of only 220, but mine is all brightly coloured with pinks, yellows and greens with a few bits of black to tone it down, wish I had the red on tho)
 Oriental Nights Blouse 
 Funky Multi Strap Boots 
All of the above are from my go-to website for this aesthetic, I would love to own everything from them  :3

My other aesthetic is baggy hoodies, unbuttoned plaid tops with a matching coloured camisole, boot cut jeans and converses or boots.
This is my relaxing, hanging out with the boyfriend or school friends look, with the right combination of clothes and hairstyle I can and have passed for a guy in this look which is not always what I want but if I am looking like that I don't want to stand out anyways. No examples because too lazy.

I rarely ever show off my legs (yay for having knees that bend inwards :/ ), but there are lots of skirts and dresses on the Joe Browns website I really want to wear so I may have to give my legs a chance to see the world...


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2015)

Jeans, boots and a band shirt. Essentially 'generic metal fan'.


I'm not really adventurous when it comes to clothing, I just put whatever on without much thought. My wardrobe is essentially like a cartoon characters where it's just filled with the same outfit, though the band on the shirt changes.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 17, 2015)

Dude I wish all I would wear sporty/flashy/athletic clothes with flair, I think the style is awesome. Or just look put together in genral, usually I'll just grab a shirt and jeans and run out the door looking basic. x.x


----------



## infinikitten (May 17, 2015)

I love the mori stuff but most of it is so shapeless (androgynous I know) that it wouldn't be flattering at all on my body type, but rather just make me look like a weird fluffy lump. Which is totally fine if I'm inside, in my pajamas, but not so much if I'm going out and about where there are tons of people.

I admittedly have really horrible taste in clothing, which is why it's kind of a blessing that I can't afford the stuff I really want. Currently my closet is filled with "secretary clothes" (i.e. stuff you could wear to work or to events that require more formal-ish attire; I've had a lot of people ask me what I'm "all dressed up for" when I go out for coffee, lol) because I've been sticking with my tried-and-true dresses that are cut a certain way, but yeah. In my heart of hearts, I love all the ugly stuff.

I mean like... if it catches my attention and makes me go "Wow, that's hideous" I'd probably love to wear it - though there is a good ugly and a bad ugly imo. I like garish things. Neon, sequins, huge statement pieces, shiny/sparkly stuff, crazy prints and the like. I have a page for it on my tumblr but most of the examples there are kind of tame, even.

I still have a soft spot for mallgoths though. I probably always will. Back in the day I had tons of Tripp pants and looked like an absolute tool but they were so comfortable and jingly.


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

most of the time i'd like to a mori girl and an art kid, though i wear legit vintage sometimes, i wish i could wear more, depends on the weather. 
sometimes i just wear stuff with loads of stars on it and flannels.
i like the forest in general, but growing up in The New Forest in England, i do prefer boho new age and white witchy kind of clothes. it sounds a lot, but it isn't lol


----------



## RayOfHope (May 17, 2015)

...


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

I need more maxi dresses. spent 150 bucks on one today though lel-


----------



## xTurnip (May 17, 2015)

I just wear whatever is comfortable. I'm not big on dresses or skirts.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 17, 2015)

high waisted skirts or skinny jeans, collared shirts, knee high socks, doc martens (the shoes not the boots) but also boots and converse etc


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

well flare/bell bottom jeans are a must.

skinny jeans shoulda be banned


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

My aesthetic is gothic/hippy.  I like a mixture of black, chains, deep colors, and tie-die, peace signs/yin-yangs, and natural things and patterns (feathers, plants/leaves, etc)


----------



## KiloPatches (May 17, 2015)

I want to go back to my high school army fatigue days.... 
In high school/late elementary school, I was called "Army Girl" because 1. I was in cadets and a drill commander and 2. when I wasn't in uniform, my civilian clothing consisted of camouflage clothing, olive green, cargos, fishnets, chains, combat boots. It WASN'T Punk. It WASN'T Goth. I wore NO makeup. You can't wear make up with military uniforms. It was modest, because it basically covered every bit of skin I had, so no cleavage or anything, but it had this kinky undertone of BDSM that I absolutely LOVED. Mix THAT with the "Professional.....Strict...."Grown-Up", but still-in-my-20s.... Teaching Assistant, Research Assistant, University Student" outfits I wear now: Black Leather Jackets, Hoodies, Black Down Vests, Beige Trench Coats.... And BAM, you have my Dream Aesthetic.


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

My taste in clothing?
Well, I like wearing jeans on the skinnier side. I have larger legs though, so they all end up kinda tight anyways, haha.
On top, I prefer very loose, oversized, frumpy clothing. I prefer layers, but in the summer, I'll double up on tanktops. I don't have any jewelry now, but I've always been fond of loading up on bracelets and necklaces, preferably metallic, stones, and/or leather. And for footwear, I'm all about flip flops. I don't like having anything on my feet, especially since I tend to walk on my toes.

Garbage-chic, if you will ~


Although, what I actually wear is much different. Usually slim clothes and button ups. I do layer though, it makes an outfit look much more put together than it was, haha.


----------



## Kendai (May 17, 2015)

I love fashion. My preferred style when I'm heading out is business casual, or classic feminine. Blouses, blazers, pinstriped pants, boots (gah, I love boots), sweaters, cute shoes, and a hat when I can get away with it. Carmen Sandiego? Yesplease.

I'd love to get away with more historical and steampunk accessories. Corsets, vests, pocket-watches, fancy hats... mm. Yes.

It all depends on my mood, really. Sometimes I'm boho-chic, other days I'm all about wild colors, sometimes it's just good ol' fashioned jeans and a t-shirt. If I had the money, I would buy ALL THE THINGS, seriously.


----------



## uncaballero1 (May 17, 2015)

torn jeans with a blazer linen specifically. Love jackets and pastel colors. Can be overly partial towards white at times. Overall I try to blend formal and casual with personal touches.


Draw a lot of inspiration from the iconic 80's looks with californian, hipster, and some hip hop influences. Fashion has always been a bit of a passion for me.


----------



## Ramza (May 18, 2015)

i wanna look like utena


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

I literally LOATHE pants, I maybe own three pairs but I never wear them, last time I wore pants was because I had to go to a laundromat to do my laundry and all my skirts and dresses were getting washed... 

My favorite skirts are long flowy twirly witchy skirts, mainly black, I usually wear them with a simple striped top or something with flowers. Or I wear dresses, my two favorite dressed being a glow in the dark anatomical bone dress, and a handmade for me dress covered in framed pictures of cats. I usually wear tights a lot too, either wearing platform booties or Mary Janes with them, as well as some gothy jewelry, either a few of my acrylic encased real bugs, bird skull locket, or my necklace covered in pewter spiders, and I always wear my Koa wood inlaid ring as well. If I am outside I am usually also sporting some big black heart shades and usually a light cardigan, I really like the drapey kind.

Thing I really want to add to my wardrobe are maybe some cute fascinators, like the fancy feather kind, as well as a really big sun hat, much like the floppy hat in ACNL. I also want to get some combat boots but I can't narrow it down to one pair I want yet, all I know is I want some Doc Martens, I also need some velvet creepers. 

So I am _close_ to my dream aesthetic, it's just taking me a long time to get enough pieces to be able to dress like it every day. I do thrift a lot and I am always looking for some new strange things to add to my wardrobe, I've also started buying things that aren't black and dying them at home, so I can broaden my search. ( It just sucks when the tags say it's 100% dye-able natural fabrics but don't write that the whole lace, trim and lining are ALL fabrics that wont dye...)


----------



## RayOfHope (May 18, 2015)

...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> Long flowy skirts...unnnngh
> 
> I need to buy some, asap...



My fave is this full length silk and velvet circle skirt. If I twirl in it I feel super magical.


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

I love bright colors that pop and girly clothing items like skirts, heels, frills, etc etc ;v; 

I don't wear jeans tbh, I only wear them if I really have to. I usually wear shorts and skirts when I go out, and leggings if i have to attend a school function ;o;

I stopped wearing jeans around January. My mom got me my first skater skirt and it's my go-to because I just wear it and slap some random t-shirt and and boom. DONE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

I am going to buy everything on DollsKill right now. So many dreamy shoes, if you like quirky heels, 90's or gothy/lolita platforms, your welcome.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am going to buy everything on DollsKill right now. So many dreamy shoes, if you like quirky heels, 90's or gothy/lolita platforms, your welcome.



I want their hippie turt dresses and stuff..... WHY DONT I HAVE LIKE A MILLION BUCKS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I want their hippie turt dresses and stuff..... WHY DONT I HAVE LIKE A MILLION BUCKS



Sell all turt eggs


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sell all turt eggs



yeah i need to get that going lol.

i wish i knew how to crochet properly then i could make stuff though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Got a really cut bat winged backpack and that is 100% my aesthetic.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^i need a new bag mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^i need a new bag mango



http://www.dollskill.com/later-nerds-backpack.html


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

I want the lil furry one sho kyute damn it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I want the lil furry one sho kyute damn it.



it is pretty cute too, i was eyeing the GIANT emoji one too... like, it's so inconvenient and that makes me want it more?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

ikkkkr and dat rainbow coat thing lskdfuuuh


----------



## Fawning (May 23, 2015)

My dream aesthetic is a mix between Florence Welch's style and Alexa Chung's style, they're both just so cool ;__;


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 23, 2015)

I looove like 60/70s hippie boho kinda fashion. It kinda sucks that that kinda stuff is so expensive tho!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> I looove like 60/70s hippie boho kinda fashion. It kinda sucks that that kinda stuff is so expensive tho!



yeah unless you do it yourself.. or buy second hand if you can.

but i agree some stuff is just.. dude $454396 for fake suede lol


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

evelina and jen im's style.


----------



## groovymayor (May 23, 2015)

Mom aesthetic. High waisted mom jeans with a button up shirt tucked in.
*Raven Baxter voice* That's me.


----------



## Hulaette (May 25, 2015)

I commonly wear a long purple cloak with a brown leather string that sits loosely around the waistline of the outfit and it also has a few enchanted beads on the left side of were my hip is. The colors that I like to wear are inspired by the bright clothing and outfits that anime cartoons always have. I also have an outfit made out of jungle leaves and bamboo grass and its held together with strips of hemp.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

I so need to tie dye some shirts this summer. And I wanna learn to crochet so I can do some skimpy tops


----------



## aetherene (May 25, 2015)

I guess my fashion style could be called whimsical. I noticed that my wardrobe contained mostly black and white and gray which got really boring so I tried going for more colors and prints. But I love dresses that look good on me, especially high-low dresses/skirts, or anything that has movement when I walk or turn. I can definitely wear pants and boots but I love anything that makes me feel good in and that I think I look good in.

The only issue is money. I go to thrift stores for my clothes because I can find really great gems in there, but I just don't have the money to be buying all the time. D:


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 25, 2015)

I love things like these 

 I actually own this bc I'm 2cool4u
 and these suckers
but then again i love these


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

aetherene said:


> I guess my fashion style could be called whimsical. I noticed that my wardrobe contained mostly black and white and gray which got really boring so I tried going for more colors and prints. But I love dresses that look good on me, especially high-low dresses/skirts, or anything that has movement when I walk or turn. I can definitely wear pants and boots but I love anything that makes me feel good in and that I think I look good in.
> 
> The only issue is money. I go to thrift stores for my clothes because I can find really great gems in there, but I just don't have the money to be buying all the time. D:


I love thrift stores but the one closest and cheapest to me is tacky af.


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

I kinda wish some people's ACNL patterns would be real. Like there should be someone out there that will take your AC dress or shirt or whatever and make it in real life.

I want a striped crab tank top like the one I made in the game D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I kinda wish some people's ACNL patterns would be real. Like there should be someone out there that will take your AC dress or shirt or whatever and make it in real life.
> 
> I want a striped crab tank top like the one I made in the game D:



I really want the spooky cemetery sweater I made in game! I think the designs I based it off of based it off of a real sweater though, so I should hunt it down. ^o^


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I kinda wish some people's ACNL patterns would be real. Like there should be someone out there that will take your AC dress or shirt or whatever and make it in real life.
> 
> I want a striped crab tank top like the one I made in the game D:



Yeah, I saw someone made this native/hippie inspired dress I was like dude I want that irl


----------



## Aryxia (May 31, 2015)

My style changes a _lot_, and I like it that way. Some days I'm really bohemian, others I'm real damn close to pastel goth. Most of the time I'm dressed in a very feminine manner, but there are times where I try to go for a gender-neutral look.


----------



## M O L K O (May 31, 2015)

A mix between all black and gold, sparkly, in your face jewelry. I mix up **** with **** and end up looking like mega **** so its all good


----------



## Imbri (Jun 9, 2015)

I tend toward skirts and dresses most of the time. I love classic styles, since I can buy well-made clothing and not worry that it's going out of style after a season, but picking up a few fun accessories lets me stay current.

My dream style is more romantic. I love velvet, silks, and soft fabric that flows. And capes and cloaks are so much more romantic than jackets.


----------



## epona (Jun 9, 2015)

i honestly don't have one
50% of the time i'm walking around in floor length black lace and velvet ensembles and then the other 50% im wearing a pink tie-dye t-shirt or a pink and white polka-dot dress with puffy sleeves and a peterpan collar
honestly i don't have a style, i look in shops and buy whatever appeals to me

i guess if i had to choose my favourite of all my different 'aesthetics' it would probably be prep, i'm a total sucker for plaid skirts


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

A gold tuxedo with gold pants, gold shoes, and gold sunglasses.  Aww yeah..


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

well it's not so much a dream since i have like everything i like but
i like black and white in general, and then pastel goth but not so goth-y


----------



## Ceri (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmm, I'd say between classic, romantic and rock goth. I love blacks, but I also like dark jewel colours, too. Black lace and velvet appeals to me the most.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd like to wear more skirts and dresses than I currently do. A lot of days I dress down (just a tshirt and jeans/ shorts), but that's only because I don't have a whole lot of what I'd like to wear. As for the style of the clothes I want, I don't really care. I just like to but whatever appeals to me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Imbri said:


> I tend toward skirts and dresses most of the time. I love classic styles, since I can buy well-made clothing and not worry that it's going out of style after a season, but picking up a few fun accessories lets me stay current.
> 
> My dream style is more romantic. I love velvet, silks, and soft fabric that flows. And capes and cloaks are so much more romantic than jackets.



That Pyramid Collection Aesthetic, the kind that hurts your wallet, I've got that like mad. *hugs my full length velvet cape*


----------



## Beige (Jun 13, 2015)

hmmm it's hard to say because i've always liked more masculine clothes and i love oversized clothes and lots of layers but i have really really wide hips and a feminine face so i look awful in all of that. lol

so thats my dream look but i couldnt ever work it. instead i just wear anything comfy and plain. also the dad aesthetic is something i would wear.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

wide hips tell me about it kek. at least you can wear flare pants


----------



## Imbri (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That Pyramid Collection Aesthetic, the kind that hurts your wallet, I've got that like mad. *hugs my full length velvet cape*



Very nice!

I recently picked up a magazine of Jane Austen knitting patterns that has a capelet I'd like to make. Not full-length or velvet, but it's a start.

Of course, if I cut back on my Dooney & Bourke obsession, I might be able to afford a velvet cloak sooner.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbri said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I recently picked up a magazine of Jane Austen knitting patterns that has a capelet I'd like to make. Not full-length or velvet, but it's a start.
> 
> Of course, if I cut back on my Dooney & Bourke obsession, I might be able to afford a velvet cloak sooner.



I used halloween as an excuse to buy it without seeming crazy. But I really just cant wait for winter so I can wear it about and get weird looks. <3


----------



## Imbri (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I used halloween as an excuse to buy it without seeming crazy. But I really just cant wait for winter so I can wear it about and get weird looks. <3



Good idea!


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 14, 2015)

Tracksuits/jeans are kind of my thing, i dont like wearing dresses/vests or skirts, even in the summer ill be that one kid there in the tracksuit whilst everyone else is in shorts and vests lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

I forgot to mention most of the time I like wearing shorts and a tee shirt, and most of my wardrobe is Red since that's my favorite color.  Simple as that.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 16, 2015)

my style's always sort of been business casual - just normal casual or something like that? i live in the city so ive always sort of followed whatever trend was going on and honestly i have a lot of black and white clothes, grid-patterned shirts, baseball tees, long sleeves knit tees, v necks, sweaters that you wear not over something but as a shirt itself. idk, i usually just go to h&m, f21, american eagle, etc. and buy clothes i like and wear them with jeans.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> my style's always sort of been business casual - just normal casual or something like that? i live in the city so ive always sort of followed whatever trend was going on and honestly i have a lot of black and white clothes, grid-patterned shirts, baseball tees, long sleeves knit tees, v necks, sweaters that you wear not over something but as a shirt itself. idk, i usually just go to h&m, f21, american eagle, etc. and buy clothes i like and wear them with jeans.



I enjoy shopping at American Eagle too.  That's where I got almost all my work clothes from.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hime casual, or just the children's section of clothing since it fits pretty well and is in general feminine enough for me.
I usually buy my clothes from Japan when I see a good deal


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

ahhhh...
Just a mix of the harajuku styles would be amazing...But I'm too big to fit in most clothes of that mixture hahaha :')


----------

